# Netzfilter vor der Netz-Trenneinrichtung



## henmey (11 Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe aktuell ein Problem mit der Auslegung der EN60204.
Aus Gruenden der Besseren EMV wird bei unserer Anlagen (geschlossene Metallkabine) die Netz-Anschlussleitung direkt nach dem Einführen in die Anlage (auf der Rückseite) 
auf den Netzfilter geführt und erst danach auf die Netz-Trenneinrichtung (Hauptschalter), welche ca. 3-4 m Leitungslaenge vom Netzfilter entfern auf der Vorderseite der Anlage montiert ist.
Bei einer Pruefung wurde jetzt bemängelt, dass der Netzfilter nicht mit der Netz-Trenneinrichtung (Hauptschalter) vom Netz getrennt wird.
Der Netzfilter trägt ein entsprechendes Warnschild und die angeschlossenen Leitungen bis zur Netz-Trenneinrichtung sind farblich speziell markiert. 
Ein zusaetzlicher Warnaufkleber in der Anlage weist auf die Gefahr der speziell farblich markierten Leitungen hin.

-----------------------
Die EN60204 5.3.1 sagt unter anderem folgendes dazu (Angaben nicht vollstaendig): 
- Eine Netz-Trenneinrichtung muss vorgesehen werden:
  - für jeden Netzanschluss zu einer oder mehrerer Maschinen.
  - ....

Wenn erforderlich, muss die Netz-Trenneinrichtung die elektrische Ausruestung der Maschine von der Versorgung trennen (z.B. Arbeiten an der Maschine, einschließlich der elektrischen Ausruestung).

Weiter sagt die EN60204 5.3.5 (ausgenommeme Stromkereise):

Die folgenden Stromkreise brauchen nicht von der Netz-Trenneinrichtung abgeschaltet zu werden:
- Beleuchtungsstromkreise, die für Beleuchtung währen Instandhaltung oder Reparatur benoetigt werden;
- ...
-----------------------------------------

Aus meiner Sicht und Erfahrung ist der Netzfilter nicht unbedingt eine Baugruppe die Regelmaessig gewartet bzw. getauscht werden muss.
Vermutlich ist die Netz-Trenneinrichtung selbst wartungsanfaelliger als der Netzfilter.
Und wenn unsere Anlage Beleuchtung für Wartungszwecke haette, muesste diese vermutlich auch über einen oder den selben Netzfilter gefuehrt werden.

Hattet ihr evtl. schon ein ähnliches Problem mit Komponenten die nicht von der Net-Trenneinrichtung getrennt werden und nicht explizit in der EN60204 als Ausnahme aufgefuehrt sind?
Wo positioniert ihr den Netzfilter?
Gibt es evtl. eine Norm/Vorschrift, welche den Netzfilter als Ausnahme definiert und für Maschinen Gueltigkeit hat?

Ich hoffe ihr koennt mir weiterhelfen.

Gruss
Hendrik


----------



## element. (8 Juni 2017)

Hi,
eine schriftliche Erlaubnis kann ich leider nicht vorweisen.
Ich kann Dir aber sagen, dass es bei den DMG MORI Fräszentren, die wir vor 4 Jahren angeschafft haben, genau so gemacht ist, und die haben eigentlich immer recht schöne Schaltschränke. Hauptschalter und Netzfilter waren nah beieinander, aber eingespeist wurde an den Netzfilterklemmen. War etwas umständlich, weil der PE-Anschluss ein Gewindebolzen am Filter war, für den wir erstmal den passenden Ringkabelschuh auf das Zuleitungskabel pressen mussten.

Ganz ohne ist das allerdings technisch nicht. Im Netzfilter sind Kondensatoren, die durch ein schlechtes Netz (Überspannungen, Neutralleiterbruch) in seltenen Fällen schon mal abbrennen können.

Aber: Der Netzfilter ist ja dazu da, die Störungen aus der Maschine abzufangen bevor sie zurück ins Netz gehen.
Wenn Du also den Filter direkt hinter den Hauptschalter setzt, am Hauptschalter einspeist, und die Zuleitung danach noch 4 Meter durch die Maschine läuft bevor sie in die Halle geht, sollten diese 4 Meter recht wenig abstrahlen. Einfangen können sie natürlich trotzdem. Man könnte die 3-4 Meter aber auch geschirmt ausführen, nachträglich mit einem Schirmstrumpf überziehen der anständig auf PE gelegt wird, oder in einem Blechkanal verlegen.


----------

